# Equipo Panasonic sa-ak600 sin audio



## pepino464 (Mar 22, 2009)

Amigos míos, este equipo llego a mi taller que no encendía, hallé el transistor digital (C102) de la fuente en mal estado, lo reemplacé y encendió pero no hay audio, sigo la señal desde la entrada de auxiliar con (ayuda de un dvd ) y llega a un integrado pero no hay salida, el problema es que este ic es de montaje superficial y no tengo el diagrama, si alguien pudiera ayudarme se los agradezco, los voltajes los mido y están bien, este usa dos ic de salida de audio :
RSN35H2 y RSN314H41, si me pueden facilitar el diagrama se los agradezco en el alma.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola pepino. aca te paso un diegrama de equipo en cuestion. saludos y y espero que te sirva.

juan jose


----------



## pepino464 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hermano, me salvó la vida, mil gracias por tu gentileza, el ic 501 estaba malo (rsn35h2-p).
¿ Me pregunto si no tenéis el resto del diagrama ? Ya que me sería de gran ayuda en un futuro,
si no es mucho pedir, y disculpa la molestia.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 24, 2009)

Lo parto en pedazos y lo subo. No es molestia, para eso está el foro. Un abrazo.

Juan José.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola. Finalmente lo pude fragmentar. Espero te sirva.
Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## pepino464 (Mar 26, 2009)

Gracias hermano por haber usado tu tiempo para ello, te lo agradezco de verdad.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 26, 2009)

De nada, seguimos en contacto.

Saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## maiku (May 15, 2009)

muchas gracias por los diagramas 
me sacaste de un apuro graciotas man ^^


----------



## Juan Jose (May 15, 2009)

maiku dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por los diagramas
> me sacaste de un apuro graciotas man ^^



De nada.
Saludos
Juan Jose


----------



## sagastumem (Ago 29, 2010)

Que buena onda, mucha gracias por el diagrama, me sacó de un enorme clavo. Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 29, 2010)

De nada. Suerte y saludos.

Juan jose


----------



## lugulag (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo acá, muchas gracias pues a mi me ayudó mucho , saludos.


----------



## jimmy rabanal (Oct 13, 2010)

Gracias por el diagrama, tengo un problema similar, espero que me ayude.


----------



## Edykruz (Jun 27, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> De nada. seguimos en contacto.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose



Gracias Juan Jose por subir este diagrama.


----------



## leae89 (Jul 26, 2011)

¿Algún equivalente al rsn35h2 que se pueda conseguir acá en México?


----------



## bernardo leyva (Jul 10, 2012)

Me podrían ayudar con el diagrama del estéreo Panasonic tm82, creo que se le quemaron las salidas rsn312h24.


----------



## jose luis olivas (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es José Luis Olivas, tengo un audio power module sb-w930 marca Panasonic y tiene el amplificador RSN311W64, si alguien tiene el diagrama que me hiciera el favor , la falla es que no se escucha el surround y center , los parlantes si se escucha , se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## elmiranda (Jun 30, 2022)

Espero no embarrarla con este post, pasa que hace poquito que adquirí este mismo equipo, un AK600, 5.1, en realidad es 5.2, ya que tiene 2 subwoofers, me pasa lo siguiente, la salida del canal delantero derecho como que se chupa, llega a un limite, y pierde claridad, hasta cierto volúmen, poco volúmen, suena increíble, el subwoofer de ese mismo lado no deja de sonar bien, pero no llega a la mitad del volumen y se chupa y comienza a sonar mal, alguien de aquí habrá pasado por ese error tipo problema?, Desde ya les agradezco, saludos desde Chile !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2022)

En general, cuando un equipo suena bien a bajo volumen y mal a alto volumen , son los capacitores de la fuente que ya no dan mas. Empieza por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## elmiranda (Jul 1, 2022)

será por algo de esa imagen???, soy bien amateur, si no es mucha molestia que me pudieran ayudar, se los agradezco, saludos!


----------



## inava (Sábado a las 6:04 PM)

Gra*c*ias *POR* el diagrama , alguien sabe si en dado caso est*á*n dañados los integrados se puede adaptar otro amplificador y c*ó*mo se podr*í*a hacer una adaptaci*ó*n?


----------

